# JPA EclipseLink HashMap persistieren



## Cajus (24. März 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

über mein "ursprüngliches" Problem bin ich dank eurer hilfe schon hinweg und die Situation ist jetzt (vereinfacht) wie folgt:


```
public class Block{

	private int Block_ID;	

	private String name;

	private PairList pairList;

	public PairList getPairList() {
		return pairList;
	}
        ..........
}
```


```
public class PairList extends HashMap<String, Pair> {
	
	// Keine Attribute.
		
	protected void addElement(Pair newElement) {
		super.put(newElement.getName(), newElement);
	}

}
```


```
public class Pair{

	private int Pair_ID;

	private String name;
	private String value;

	public Pair() {
		super();
	}

	public String getName() {
		return name;
	}
        ..........
}
```

Mit jedem Versuch das mapping (orm.xml / EclipseLink_orm_2_0.xsd ) hinzubekommen scheitert und ich sehe gerade kein Land mehr bzw. bin wohl blind.  Ich steige wirklich nicht dahinter wie ich das one-to-many mapping hinbekomme so das ich folgende zwei Tabellen bekomme:


```
T_BLOCK:
- BLOCK_ID
- NAME
```


```
T_PAIR:
- BLOCK_ID
- PAIR_ID
- NAME
- VALUE
```

Ich wäre euch wirklich dankbar wenn ihr mir auch hier weiterhelfen könntet. Es klappt gerade wirklich keinen Meter und ich weis nicht woran es liegt.. egal welches Tutorial ich ansehe, nix geht.


----------

